

Ubuntu One is shutting down - fffd
http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/

======
greenyoda
Extensive previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515393)

